
Ask HN: What's your plan B, before turning 40? - kosker
I&#x27;ve come across to this article recently, and as a person who&#x27;s not planning to move on management roles, I&#x27;ve just wanted to ask you and take your advice on this.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;improvingsoftware.com&#x2F;2009&#x2F;05&#x2F;19&#x2F;programmers-before-you-turn-40-get-a-plan-b&#x2F;
======
mindcrime
It's a little late for me to be thinking about this, as I'm already 40+. But
basically my plan is what it's always been: entrepreneurship. Whether the plan
succeeds or not is another question. If it doesn't, "plan C" is to pull a
_Leaving Las Vegas_ and go drink myself to death in Vegas.

------
kelukelugames
My plan B is to pay off my mortgage before I turn 40. That is also plan A.
Because after that I don't have to make as money.

